# Microsoft Makes First Windows 7 Beta Public



## btarunr (Jan 9, 2009)

Microsoft made the first beta release of its upcoming client operating system, Windows 7 (officially) public. While the OS has been open for downloads for MSDN and TechNet subscribers for the past two days, the company made it public in essence making it open for everyone to download it starting today. 

Users will be able to download the Windows 7 Beta 1 DVD image file (.iso) from the official Windows 7 page on the company website here. The disk image file weighs 2.7 GB (3.15 GB for the 64-bit version). Unlike with earlier beta versions of Windows Vista, Windows 7 beta isn't available in a CD image format. "I really believe that Windows 7 is the best operating system we've ever developed," said Steve Ballmer, chief executive of Microsoft. "I encourage you all to get out and download it" he added.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 9, 2009)

Afternoon 9th, It's 1AM in the morning atm.


----------



## Basard (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah ^^ i just got scammed too.... gotta wait like 8 more hours...


----------



## computerdeth (Jan 9, 2009)

yay for the 64bit...im in the west coast....it 3am... about 9 more hours to go for me..


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 9, 2009)

btarunr said:


> "I really believe that Windows 7 is the best operating system we've ever developed," said Steve Ballmer, chief executive of Microsoft.



isnt that what he said about vista?


LULZ


----------



## btarunr (Jan 9, 2009)

By commonsense, if something betters the best, it becomes the best. Only that back then MS didn't have a clue about Vista and its poorshow.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't seem to find the download link?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 9, 2009)

It goes online by afternoon US time...you'll be into 10th by then


----------



## Stephen (Jan 9, 2009)

I want to download this, I really do!

I just don't want to spend a day or more downloading it.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 9, 2009)

haha, i would bet you this was an attempt for them to beable to add DRM to the mp3's that failed crupting them, so they had to  patch it out 

ms is after all in bed with the mpaa/riaa why wouldnt they want to insure all your music is DRM "protected"


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

So whats the official time of when it releases?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 9, 2009)

I just downloaded the 32 bit version (I have a Technet Plus subscription) and will be installing it on my lappy tonight The download took 3.5 hours cause of some random MS server reset error:shadedshu


----------



## AsRock (Jan 9, 2009)

btarunr said:


> It goes online by afternoon US time...you'll be into 10th by then


US time ? est i persume you mean right ?.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

I do believe he means EST.
And with a download speed of 100 kb/s tops ...
I don't think I'm gonna be testing it too quickly


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2009)

I really don't want to wait to wait to download this, We did not have to for XP Pro x64. Well I guess we did when we wanted the new builds...which is what this is...ohwell:


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't wait to download this. Still can't see the download on the MS page...


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Can't wait to download this. Still can't see the download on the MS page...



Same here  I have not done beta builds since Vista RC1, kinda pumped.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 9, 2009)

MS better LISTEN in this beta unlike they did for longhorn


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 9, 2009)

...and the download site has gone completely down.  Imagine that.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> ...and the download site has gone completely down.  Imagine that.



It refreshes after 2 or 3 tries, it does not look good though, its this bad at least 63 min before launch..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 9, 2009)

i am somewhat tempted to download it. but with all the hassles of running a beta i think i will stick with all the hassles of running vista for now.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am somewhat tempted to download it. but with all the hassles of running a beta i think i will stick with all the hassles of running vista for now.



Im going to because my harddrive failed on Dec 25th, I have a new 500gb drive here, but I live 9 hours away and I don't have a windows disk, and my 16gb jump drive will not format to fat for xp and the version of vista I downloaded did not work correctly. So, I will use 7 tell I get home.


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 9, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am somewhat tempted to download it. but with all the hassles of running a beta i think i will stick with all the hassles of running vista for now.



That's what VM's are for.  VirtualBox now offers direct GPU access, too, so download today and get started.


----------



## D007 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd really like some benchmarks for this.
I just reformatted like 6 times in a row and I don't want to install this and have it make me loose existing files or corrupt my system.

It's beta of course so I'm expecting issues.
But how's it doing in games?
dx10 I assume..
but i'm going to go look into it right now myself.

How does it handle file transferring and downloading uploading etc?
seem stable to you guys?
having any BSOD's?
any artifacting or other random issues?

good luck..
Let's hope this one works right.


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 9, 2009)

How much time left???


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 9, 2009)

If you're an MS Technet member, you can go ahead and download it from here, subscription free: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> If you're an MS Technet member, you can go ahead and download it from here, subscription free: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx



Thanks for that link! its thinking about it between server to busy signals it will work eventually.


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah -- I think they're doing something fishy, too -- I think you may *have* to use either IE7 or IE8 to download.

Pretty low, Microsoft.  Can't do that, where I'm at.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> If you're an MS Technet member, you can go ahead and download it from here, subscription free: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx



I have a free subscription based technet account, that link works, but when I eventually get past the server too busy, it comes up with an error 
Should I just keep trying?

And where you find the link, when I look on technet it says you must be subsried?


----------



## D007 (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's a good little review with some videos on 7.

http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9119378

Honestly.. idk..
most of it seems like file management and prettying things up.
I could care less about dragging and dropping something and having it fit it's self to my window..
I find that to be just something taking up useless space and memory.

It may perform quite a bit better though.
which is what it's all about.
supposedly under half a gig of ram to run it.

that's a nice change from vista.
still not the good ole 340 from xp though.
but I'm comparing apples and oranges there.

My favorite thing..
They implemented a driver resolving type of program,
something to protect users from crap drivers.
like what we're use to always getting from nvidia.

But that may cause more issues than solve with the way we're always forced to revert to old drivers and beta drivers.
so that could go either way.
still beta.

I wish they would just start releasing barebone versions of OS"s and allow people to add that kind of junk if they want in windows update.
I'd love to get a streamlined OS..
maybe they could just call it Microsoft streamline..


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, the servers are really, really, really slow.  If you can get a screen to show that doesn't say "Server too busy," just leave it up there -- the other pages will eventually load.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> Yeah, the servers are really, really, really slow.  If you can get a screen to show that doesn't say "Server too busy," just leave it up there -- the other pages will eventually load.



FFS, finally got to the page where you can fill in details then it went server too busy again!
I dont think I'm actually ever gonna be able to press submit and sign up.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 9, 2009)

im running build 7000 right now and the only compatability issue I have struck so far is with EVGA Precision Tuner. Besides that, everythings running smoothly, it looks 10x better than vista and is like half again as fast.

Cant wait for the actual release!

*edit*

Updated my nvidia drivers to the beta ones for window 7, precision works now.

I REPEAT, NO COMPATABILITY ISSUES OVER VISTA!


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> FFS, finally got to the page where you can fill in details then it went server too busy again!
> I dont think I'm actually ever gonna be able to press submit and sign up.



Just think of the Queen and try again!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

Finally got passed the server too busy screen. now just waiting for the page to load to sign up, if that is the next page...


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2009)

I get to many busy server errors...Im never getting through


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Got passed server too busy errors, then got:
Error, the site is currently experiencing technical difficulties


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 9, 2009)

GSG-9 said:


> I get to many busy server errors...Im never getting through



Just wait -- then you have to go through a bunch more email verification pages!  

Microsoft did something right by making all this publicity about their Beta release -- reminds me of Ubuntu release day.  

However, they have to get rid of all of this verification, licensing, and account crap.  Just let people download the ISO.


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah... when it will be available to public??


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

smartali89 said:


> yeah... when it will be available to public??



Sometime on the afternoon of the 9th Jan. Whenever MS decide that is


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

ARGH!!! Just got to enter in random info, went to load next screen and blam! Server too busy...again

Edit: and I am using IE 7 just incase...


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 9, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> ARGH!!! Just got to enter in random info, went to load next screen and blam! Server too busy...again



That's okay -- I'm pretty sure that the last page you now get is a page saying "The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day."  It loads up very nicely and doesn't look like a server message -- guess that's it.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

It may just be easier to wait until they decide to launch it publicly sometime today

EDIT: And its now loading an error page...

EDIT X2: I had a connection failure...blah


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

smartali89 said:


> How much time left???



Yes, how much time left, and were do you dl it?


----------



## Silverel (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm being all ballsy using Google Chrome... Aside from the retarded wait time, it hasn't told me to DL IE7/8 yet. lol


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

Time is whenever MS wants to release it, like alex said. And I believe you download it from here


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Sometime on the afternoon of the 9th Jan. Whenever MS decide that is



9th jan 10:47pm here


----------



## Silverel (Jan 9, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> If you're an MS Technet member, you can go ahead and download it from here, subscription free: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx





Castiel said:


> Yes, how much time left, and were do you dl it?



technet subscription is as simple as having an MS Live account I believe...


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

smartali89 said:


> 9th jan 10:47pm here



United States Eastern Standard Time on January 9th. It is currently 12:49 PM EST


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Its just keeps loading up the error page when the url goes to get the licence keys. Maybe they have already reached 2.5 Mil?
If so thats bloody ridiculous and its just gonna force people to find "alternate sources". Great way to start the Win 7 experience off, MS 
I have a feeling it could come up on the website at 12pm PST, which is in 2hrs. If it ever comes up that is.


----------



## spy2520 (Jan 9, 2009)

is it not Noon PST on january 9th?


----------



## Silverel (Jan 9, 2009)

Ah, pretty much the same time there...


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

Heres some info: http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/01/windows-7-publi.html

It will be released 12PM PST


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Heres some info: http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/01/windows-7-publi.html
> 
> It will be released 12PM PST



OK good, 1 more hour. And yeah, I just signed up and got the error product key.


----------



## computerdeth (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> OK good, 1 more hour. And yeah, I just signed up and got the error product key.



same here


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 9, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Heres some info: http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/01/windows-7-publi.html
> 
> It will be released 12PM PST



12PM PST Already passed.. did you mean 10th 12pm PST?? or 12AM ???


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Keep getting errors on product key bit, so giving up.
And isnt 12pm PST in 2 hrs?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Keep getting errors on product key bit, so giving up.
> And isnt 12pm PST in 2 hrs?



It really depends on your time zone. I have 45 min's till it releases.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> It really depends on your time zone. I have 45 min's till it releases.



PST is the same no matter where you are in the world, lol.

Just taken this screenie:


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Keep getting errors on product key bit, so giving up.
> And isnt 12pm PST in 2 hrs?



12pm passed... 45min left for 12am


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

smartali89 said:


> 12PM PST Already passed.. did you mean 10th 12pm PST?? or 12AM ???



12PM Pacific Standard Time in the USA



alexp999 said:


> Keep getting errors on product key bit, so giving up.
> And isnt 12pm PST in 2 hrs?



And yes it is in less than 2 hrs


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok, it will be released for everyone! In 1 hour & 45 min's! It will be released at a specific time, even though your like 6 hours ahead of that time zone, you will be able to download it in 45mins.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Ok, it will be released for everyone! In 45 min's!



Didnt you see my post? Its 10:15am PST at the moment so we have 1hr 45 till it is released.


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 9, 2009)

PST = Pakistan Standard Time


----------



## KainXS (Jan 9, 2009)

its out already

heres the link for 7 beta http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx

Download it now


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Ok, it will be released for everyone! In 45 min's! It will be released at a specific time, even though your like 6 hours ahead of that time zone, you will be able to download it in 45mins.



I think you mean 1 hr and 45 minutes. It's released at Noon, not 11am


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok, im in Texas, so that means Im in CST, so im a 2 hour ahead of PST. So i should be able to download it in 42min?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

KainXS said:


> heres the link for 7 beta http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx



I've been trying that link for the last 2 hours and still not getting through...


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

12PM Pacific Standard Time = 
1 PM MST
2 PM CST
3 PM EST


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 9, 2009)

if the time is 12pm for everyone on 9th jan then I should be able to download it...


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Ok, im in Texas, so that means Im in CST, so im a hour ahead of PST. So i should be able to download it in 42min?



PST is the same time no matter where you are in the world! 

Go here and tell me what it says:
http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/pacific-time/

*To everyone:
12PM PST is in 1hr 40min, no matter where you are in the world, if the info is true, you will be able to download it then.*


----------



## KainXS (Jan 9, 2009)

too many people downloading it still, i got it 2 days ago though through msdn developer program


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> PST is the same time no matter where you are in the world!
> 
> Go here and tell me what it says:
> http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/pacific-time/



When that clock says 12PM, in reality, MS should put the download link online to everyone


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

smartali89 said:


> if the time is 12pm for everyone on 9th jan then I should be able to download it...



Ok, even though your like so many hours behind or ahead, you will be able to get it just like everyone else in 1 hour and 39min.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> PST is the same time no matter where you are in the world!
> 
> Go here and tell me what it says:
> http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/pacific-time/
> ...




hahaha I love this misunderstanding on time.


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 9, 2009)

somebody should say "Microsoft Will Put the Link @ 12PM Pacific Standard Time"


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 9, 2009)

GSG-9 said:


> hahaha I love this misunderstanding on time.



very much misunderstanding

PST = Pacific Standard Time
PST = Pakistan Standard Time

all the time he mentioned about abbreviation and I thought about my time zone..


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

GSG-9 said:


> hahaha I love this misunderstanding on time.



It's pissing me off.

But oh well, I think that it is to much to get ecstatic about.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Heres some info: http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/01/windows-7-publi.html
> 
> It will be released 12PM PST





smartali89 said:


> somebody should say "Microsoft Will Put the Link @ 12PM Pacific Standard Time"



If you would have read the link in my post from page 3, it says it in the first few sentences.


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

8PM GMT


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 9, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> If you would have read the link in my post from page 3, it says it in the first few sentences.



I didn't read everything... I was just finding the download link


----------



## spy2520 (Jan 9, 2009)

smartali89 said:


> PST = Pacific Standard Time
> PST = Pakistan Standard Time



thats hilarious


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 9, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistan_Standard_Time


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

smartali89 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistan_Standard_Time



See why you got confused, lol. Tho all the online world time sites, dont have Pakistan standard time as PST, they all have PST as pacific stanrd time which is how I have always known it.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

So everyone is on the same page, there should be about 1 hour left until it is available


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 9, 2009)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx#

it's available from here now, says "server too busy" for me though.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> So everyone is on the same page, there should be about 1 hour left until it is available



Okey...if we have to wait...which we do.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx#
> 
> it's available from here now, says "server too busy" for me though.



Once you get past busy servers, and its shoudl give you the product key and download it says error.
We have all had it on the previous pages, lol.

So waiting for the public release atm,

T-minus 52mins and counting!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Once you get past busy servers, and its shoudl give you the product key and download it says error.
> We have all had it on the previous pages, lol.
> 
> So waiting for the public release atm,
> ...



Totally true.  T-minus 48mins and counting!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 9, 2009)

I wish they'd distribute it via torrent because a normal DL through internet explorer or Opera will most likely fuck up half way through


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep the download connection will likely be cut half way through the download, the main issue here is getting the beta keys, the official ISO will be uploaded by someone onto torrent sites later tonight I'd imagine.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> I wish they'd distribute it via torrent because a normal DL through internet explorer or Opera will most likely fuck up half way through



Well since I live in the US the download should be ok for me. But since your in the UK i bet it will crap out.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> I wish they'd distribute it via torrent because a normal DL through internet explorer or Opera will most likely fuck up half way through



Didn't they have a File downloaded specificly (you did not have to use it) for vista RC1? Or am I crazy and not remembering things right now...


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

The files are already on torrent sites  We all just need the beta keys.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

And how are these keys acquired?


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a key, just not from Microsoft but it works


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> And how are these keys acquired?



Once you sign upto the beta you will be given a key which licences the beta until August 2009.

But they are only giving out 2.5mil keys. :shadedshu


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 9, 2009)

I got to sleep now.. its 12:33am (10th jan) here...


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 9, 2009)

insider said:


> I have a key, just not from Microsoft but it works




:shadedshu



Any ways, 



T MINUS 26 Minutes


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

* T Minus 16 Minutes*


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Plz dont flood thread with countdowns


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Idk, but I just now got this for the first time.



> *
> Error
> 
> The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.
> *[/QOUTE]


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Idk, but I just now got this for the first time.



I've been having that for the past few hours


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't like that last one...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I've been having that for the past few hours



Usually it said that there was a problem with my search?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok now I am getting server is to busy.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't see the link...



Am I blind or is it not there?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

GSG-9 said:


> I don't see the link...



Link for what?


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

nor me, looks like its not coming anytime soon


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok, well for some reason, It is now saying "Server is too busy" Are you getting that?


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Link for what?



...the public link for downloading Windows 7 (7000) and a key that we have all been waiting for for between 3 and 14 hours.
remember the public link is http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/ and it should be up right now according to the links above, although MS made no such promise, they just said afternoon, it could be a week, thats still afternoon on the 9th.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

GSG-9 said:


> ...the public link for downloading W7000 and a key that we have all been waiting for for between 3 and 14 hours.



Oh, well I have confirmed the dl for my email. That is what i am using.


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 9, 2009)

12PM and... nothing.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 9, 2009)

It will be a long, long day at the office for MS' servers. Since Win7 beta is legally free for public to download, past the time when it becomes officially available, I don't see why one can't get it via bit-torrent. You end up with the same thing. Just that the torrent will do it faster. Using HTTP servers could just be slow today.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Oh, well I have confirmed the dl for my email. That is what i am using.



Never got that far, yet.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

It will be a long day for me while I keep hitting F5.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Oh, well I have confirmed the dl for my email. That is what i am using.



So you cannot just download it from here ?

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx

Here's a link to the x86 version i believe.
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...00_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso

Some one post the 64bit one .


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

AsRock said:


> So you cannot just download it from here ?
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx
> 
> ...



But we need a key.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, theres no way the link will get put up for the public server...


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

I could quite easily get the 64-bit install but without a key I either have to do something illegal or only use it for 30days, come on MS!!!!


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 9, 2009)

are we there yet?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok, after hitting F5 for a long time, this is what I get for the Beta Key.


----------



## computerdeth (Jan 9, 2009)

Heres the 64bit..about the key idk..you could install it and then activate it once you get a key? 
64bit http://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.iso


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

Download resume doesn't seem to be supported with that link.


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 9, 2009)

XKCD.com


----------



## Breathless (Jan 9, 2009)

both of the links you guys just posted of the downloads are only 720k big....? Why?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

If that link does appear, it most likely will not be until later tonight...or next week.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, the technet links to get a key arent working right now, I'm not even getting server busy, just cannot find page, I want geniune win7 beta


----------



## computerdeth (Jan 9, 2009)

Downloading atm
<a href="http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=29680802bs8.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/6360/29680802bs8.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img376/6360/29680802bs8.png" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

the link computerdeth posted works afaik. its gonna take me 6 hours to dl until i know for sure...:shadedshu


----------



## computerdeth (Jan 9, 2009)

Ill post back as soon as I get it loaded..hopefully they have keys..


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

This article has the download links btw


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

My download link connection keeps getting cut off from the server.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

insider said:


> My download connection keeps getting cut off.



Is your connection ok? I've been downloading for about a half hour and I'm at 4%...with 8 hours to go...grrrbanghead:


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes but I'm downloading from the UK


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 9, 2009)

insider said:


> My download link connection keeps getting cut off from the server.



Yeah, mine does too -- and you can't restore it.  I'm on the third try -- if it doesn't work out this time just forget it.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

lol mine just got cut off...

Edit: it cut off at 151MB. If it cuts off there again I'm done.
The article i posted said "If you are having problems, wait until Friday aftertoon and go to the official download site"


----------



## computerdeth (Jan 9, 2009)

Im at 32% dl @647KB/s


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

Grrr, whoever manages to fully downlod the x64 version can he/she post the MD-5/SHA-1 checksum of the x64 ISO file using this utility: http://sourceforge.net/projects/md5sha1checker/

I'll download it via torrent later so need to verify it has not been tampered with rootkit etc


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 9, 2009)

computerdeth said:


> Im at 32% dl @647KB/s



I keep getting to about 60% at, um, 7MB/s, and then it craps out.  Forget this... was really looking forward to setting up a VM, too.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Downloading at my max line speed, currently at 24%, but look  :


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 9, 2009)

It would have taken me 16 hours at my speed and it cut out at 2%, so I've given up for now.

I still think they should have just released it as a torrent!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm going to see how far my download gets, I'll report back later with info. I've given up trying to find anymore links that work.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 9, 2009)

Some thing i just read on MS site.



> Who can download the Windows 7 Beta?
> 
> The Beta is free and available to the first 2.5 million people who download it, starting January 9, 2009. However, because Microsoft isn’t providing technical support for the Beta, we strongly recommend that only experienced computer users sign up.
> 
> How experienced? At minimum, you should be comfortable backing up a computer, formatting a hard drive, burning an ISO file to DVD, and installing an operating system from scratch. You should also be comfortable troubleshooting problems on your own.



Actual link
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/beta-faq.aspx

EDIT:


oli_ramsay said:


> It would have taken me 16 hours at my speed and it cut out at 2%, so I've given up for now.
> 
> I still think they should have just released it as a torrent!


31% from that link.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 9, 2009)

3% just started. Wish me luck.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

at 43% with 1 hr left, but still no sign of getting the keys


----------



## suraswami (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't see the download link, something i am missing here?


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just posted an article:

Windows 7 Beta Public Release Gets Delayed Due to Heavy Traffic


----------



## computerdeth (Jan 9, 2009)

well i just got done from the link I posted
<a href="http://img122.imageshack.us/my.php?image=asdfoc8.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/9669/asdfoc8.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img122/9669/asdfoc8.png" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

computerdeth said:


> well i just got done from the link I posted
> <a href="http://img122.imageshack.us/my.php?image=asdfoc8.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/9669/asdfoc8.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img122/9669/asdfoc8.png" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!



Mine stopped at 56%


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Mine stopped at 56%



Why? The traffic thing again?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 9, 2009)

lol I dl'd the 7000 build x64 on torrent while I was at school. Glad I did.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 9, 2009)

Downloading via bit-torrent is the best means. Don't expect MS servers to work full-speed today.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Downloading via bit-torrent is the best means. Don't expect MS servers to work full-speed today.



I usually get 100kb/s on torrents, if I'm lucky.
right now getting 765.11Kb/s which should be faster than what my line is capable of,


----------



## btarunr (Jan 9, 2009)

Depends on the peers you're connected to, and their lines. Given that it's Windows7 beta, a good tracker can fetch you 100s of seeds and peers. So the scene is different from the "I usually get 100kb/s on torrents, if I'm lucky".


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I usually get 100kb/s on torrents, if I'm lucky.
> right now getting 765.11Kb/s which should be faster than what my line is capable of,



That's lucky. If i just dl now I get 20-30kb/s. If i torrent I go below 5kb/s. And I know it's not my isp, it does 1.5mb/s.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Once you sign upto the beta you will be given a key which licences the beta until August 2009.
> 
> But they are only giving out 2.5mil keys. :shadedshu



OK, how and where do you sign up?


----------



## spy2520 (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah and is that the only way to get a key?


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Apparently you can use beta keys from Vista, (which I will try in a bit, when my d'l finishes). Otherwise if you aren't an msdn or technet subscriber, you have to be one of the 2.5mil to get a key from the official windows 7 site. (which the link hasnt gone up yet due to server problems with heavy traffic)

EDIT: Just finsihed d'lding!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Well I am going to dl the Beta now, and then later on im going to get my key, is that what I should do?


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Apparently you can use beta keys from Vista, (which I will try in a bit, when my d'l finishes). Otherwise if you aren't an msdn or technet subscriber, you have to be one of the 2.5mil to get a key from the official windows 7 site. (which the link hasnt gone up yet due to server problems with heavy traffic)
> 
> EDIT: Just finsihed d'lding!!!



Thought u stopped at 56% or did u stopped and resume?


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Thought u stopped at 56% or did u stopped and resume?



Added the link again as a mirror, and it resumed!  Just getting rid of the old x86 beta, and then I'll install this one, and try my old key...


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Added the link again as a mirror, and it resumed!  Just getting rid of the old x86 beta, and then I'll install this one, and try my old key...



Hope it works. And hope it works for me.


----------



## spy2520 (Jan 9, 2009)

i see. well i got windows 7 up and running. Somebody posted a link earlier and it downloaded consistently at 700KB. only 29 days left so hopefully i'll end up with a key.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

spy2520 said:


> i see. well i got windows 7 up and running. Somebody posted a link earlier and it downloaded consistently at 700KB. only 29 days left so hopefully i'll end up with a key.



Same here to, while its burning have googled a bit, and it seems you cant use vista keys on build 6956 or later


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok, I was just downloading it, and it stopped at 400mb? Did that do to y'all?


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Ok, I was just downloading it, and it stopped at 400mb? Did that do to y'all?



Well mine stopped at 56% for a while, but thats why I used a d/l manager.


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Ok, I was just downloading it, and it stopped at 400mb? Did that do to y'all?



For the legal link,, it stopped at around 363 or something like that for me yes but that was using Windows download crap "IE". I downloaded flashget and now it is zuming along at 1.5mbs and at 1.54gb right now for me.


Update: 1.45mbs and at 2.23gb right now WOOT!


Done! Off to install. I will hit them up for a key later.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

Finally downloaded!!! Welp, time to transfer to my desktop and burn to disc and test it out


----------



## AsRock (Jan 10, 2009)

Well got mine a while ago at 1MB\s.  Put it on a DVD for it to fail to install.  Says it cannot find a file :|.

It was copyied at x1 speed and the disk is clean as hell lol.  Maybe i'll try making another DVD in a week or so but not wasting my good DVDs lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just burnt dvd, but when I try to boot from it, It says press any key to boot from cd/dvd, then just sits there with a blank screen, wtf??


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok let me get this straight... As of right now, the MS download servers and down and therefore that is why there is no download link for the Windows 7 Beta. Also that is why there is no link to sign up for a CD key... Right??


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just an update from Microsoft:



> Thanks for your interest in the Windows 7 Beta. The volume has been phenomenal—we're in the process of adding more servers to handle the demand. We're sorry for the delay and we'll re-post the Beta as soon as we can ensure a quality download experience.



Looks like it wont be up today, as they have removed, "come back on 9th Jan".


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh ok cool... Though how will i be able to get a product key?


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think the couple of people that are complaining they are getting errors downloaded the cracked one that has been floating around that is broken... I just got done downloading from the legal link that dude provided "the microsoft guy" and burned it and unoverclocked my cpu and installed it no problems at all and man it is fast compared to vista, it feels more solid as people have noted that were testing it. I can post screenies if any ONE likes. I didn't get a key yet but, I assure you I will get one and a legal one at that. Try hitting the legal links with a download accelerator program people it makes everything go alot better then IE.


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is my Vantage score on Windows 7,

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=673097


----------



## suraswami (Jan 10, 2009)

so the download link is broken?  I can only get 1KB of 32/64 bit iso.  Should I try tomorrow?


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Another benchie but a little closer to my highest score. I bet I can beat it with a couple of runs.


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=673143


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 10, 2009)

Quick and slightly noobish question:

If I download the 64bit version from an "alternative" source, do the md5 and sha1 checksum guarantee it's authenticity (if they match M$'s ones obviously)?

I only ask because I've heard some of the the ones floating around torrent sites may be pre-loaded with malware.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 10, 2009)

Microsoft links are working for me- bouncing between 100k-240k/s,  mostly over 200.  I'm just using flashget to make sure I get top dl speed.  (I only get 300k/s max on my connection)


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 10, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Microsoft links are working for me- bouncing between 100k-240k/s,  mostly over 200.  I'm just using flashget to make sure I get top dl speed.  (I only get 300k/s max on my connection)



Yeah I think I tipped everyone off so now every one is hitting the servers hard again sorry about that . I made sure I was atleast half way before I posted it. I noticed how after posting I was using flashget and getting it fine it got all quiet in here. LOL


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I just learned this and it is reallllllyyyyy no supprise to me at this point at all.. GTA IV doesn't run on Windows 7 hahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahhahahhahha.........    This is all towards R* by the way. I hate them now 100%.

Sorry guys I was trying to just edit my last message not Quote my self.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 10, 2009)

Currently using microsoft's links and getting between 1.60-1.70 MB/sec.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

truehighroller1 said:


> I just learned this and it is reallllllyyyyy no supprise to me at this point at all.. GTA IV doesn't run on Windows 7 hahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahhahahhahha.........    This is all towards R* by the way. I hate them now 100%.
> 
> Sorry guys I was trying to just edit my last message not Quote my self.



run the GTAIV installation as Windows XP SP2 then you can install it and play it 

i did that at the leaked beta from December 08 (last month).


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 10, 2009)

Has anyone done a sucessful dual boot with Windows vista SP1 and Windows 7?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 10, 2009)

Just got my valid key (using this method: http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-to-receive-a-valid-windows-7-key)

Does anyone know when this beta will expire?  And does anyone know the answer to this: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1150613&postcount=179 ?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Just got my valid key (using this method: http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-to-receive-a-valid-windows-7-key)
> 
> Does anyone know when this beta will expire?  And does anyone know the answer to this: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1150613&postcount=179 ?



i think it will only Expire if u use it, i will wait to next mouth to test my key out, 'cause i need a new hdd for that.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 10, 2009)

I doubt the torrents are malicious,  but why bother when the dl from ms is so fast- I'm staying between 200-300k/s now,  total looks like 5hrs and I'm at 63% already,  I ditched my torrent dl.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmmm that method to get the key doesnt seem to be working... i guess microsoft removed it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> Hmmm that method to get the key doesnt seem to be working... i guess microsoft removed it.



if u get and error just keep refresh your page, then you should get access, many says it's easier to get access to 64-bit page then the 32-bit.

But 64bit should working at 32bit too but not 100% confirmed yet and the same goes for 32bit key on 64bit.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 10, 2009)

ok i guess i will keep refreshing... do i need to have a subscription to the technet thing or whatever it is or can i just have a regular account?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> ok i guess i will keep refreshing... do i need to have a subscription to the technet thing or whatever it is or can i just have a regular account?



Like the blog i linked to says u need to be login to http://technet.microsoft.com/ or just make a account i did that


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 10, 2009)

still not getting a key


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 10, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I doubt the torrents are malicious,  but why bother when the dl from ms is so fast- I'm staying between 200-300k/s now,  total looks like 5hrs and I'm at 63% already,  I ditched my torrent dl.



because thats far slower then i could get off a good torrent.

i can pull 2+MB/s(not Mb), the ms servers are being FLOGGED!!!!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> still not getting a key



if u r logon at technet you should get this:


Error

The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.


then just F5 (refresh) your browser window, and it should be easiere to get hands on the 64bit key, that what all people says on the net but i can't confirm that 100% i think i just was lucky that i got a 64bit key instead of the 32bit but the keys should work on both Win 7 even that's either not 100% confirmed yet.

sorry to repeat myself alot but i just want help


----------



## bogmali (Jan 10, 2009)

A couple of screenshots from my install:

Desktop1




Desktop2



The whole install process took 17 minutes for me compared to 35-40 minutes with Vista


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 10, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> if u r logon at technet you should get this:
> 
> 
> Error
> ...




YOU MY FRIEND GET A BIGGGGG FREAKING THUMBS UP AND A COUPLE OF STRIPPERS AND ALL THE BOOSE YOU COULD EVER WANT ALL AT ONCE FROM ME!! 


He is right I just got my 64bit what what. I already am running on it so .


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

truehighroller1 said:


> YOU MY FRIEND GET A BIGGGGG FREAKING THUMBS UP AND A COUPLE OF STRIPPERS AND ALL THE BOOSE YOU COULD EVER WANT ALL AT ONCE FROM ME!!
> 
> 
> He is right I just got my 64bit what what. I already am running on it so .



hehe you are welcome, i am just here to help people 

so now i just wanna hear some more that gets there key, since it's free i hope the most that request one will get one 

i just have problems myself downloading the 32bit version it's seems like the server i get the iso from is hanging at my 30/30mbit connection


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 10, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> hehe you are welcome, i am just here to help people
> 
> so now i just wanna hear some more that gets there key, since it's free i hope the most that request one will get one
> 
> i just have problems myself downloading the 32bit version it's seems like the server i get the iso from is hanging at my 30/30mbit connection



Are you using the direct link provided from micro$oft and if so are you using a download manager like flashget? I got it that way the first time I tried it. I hung using IE.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

truehighroller1 said:


> Are you using the direct link provided from micro$oft and if so are you using a download manager like flashget? I got it that way the first time I tried it. I hung using IE.



i have tried FlashGet it's stockat 11,2% and at IE7 i got about 10% and now then i write this post it's just finish but only 242mb


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

Still trying to get my x64 key, played a round of FFoW, came back still getting the 



> Error
> The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.



I will keep trying for a little while tho...I really want a key, that would make this whole deal that much sweeter!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Still trying to get my x64 key, played a round of FFoW, came back still getting the
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep trying for a little while tho...I really want a key, that would make this whole deal that much sweeter!



i noticed many says that in other ways but the way is keep refresh and see how it's ending out


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, that's what I've been reading, I've refreshed (f5) about 100 times now lol...


----------



## bogmali (Jan 10, 2009)

Kursah, check your PM


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Kursah, check your PM



sounds like one lucky user here, that maybe wanna share a Key, in the fact that it can be used on 10 difference machine


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 10, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> sounds like one lucky user here, that maybe wanna share a Key, in the fact that it can be used on 10 difference machine





Well I would to but god forbid I get scolded by Micr$soft. I refrshed it like 200-300 times by the way guys so just, don't give up and you will get your key.

@Puma, I am very sorry to hear that. I to had mine stop the one time on me with IE at like 363~mb . I hope you get it as you should keep trying like with the key thing.. I got mine successfully the second tme with flashget so..


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 10, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> run the GTAIV installation as Windows XP SP2 then you can install it and play it
> 
> i did that at the leaked beta from December 08 (last month).





I got it installed doing that but, when I try to load the game well,play it I should say and this is after installing everything it looks like it will start then just does nothing litteraly no process or anything.. I give up on that piece o shiat game tbo until they learn how to code they should stop making games.. I was running COD4 fine so and vantage and probably my other games to I am willing to bet.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

truehighroller1 said:


> I got it installed doing that but, when I try to load the game well,play it I should say and this is after installing everything it looks like it will start then just does nothing litteraly no process or anything.. I give up on that piece o shiat game tbo until they learn how to code they should stop making games.. I was running COD4 fine so and vantage and probably my other games to I am willing to bet.



played it with a Forced installed Vista driver on my 8800GT-512 without any problems, but oki maybe i will test it again in the new beta


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 10, 2009)

When will this Beta end? I'm perfectly happy with Vista, but if I reallyreally get bored some day I might install it. Would just hate see it not working anymore then


----------



## johnspack (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice, got my disc,  got my key and activated.  Win7 x64 is looking like a winner!  Did my first install in a vmware machine,  only 1gig ram,  installed blazing fast.  Wish I could have classic menus back though....


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 10, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Wish I could have classic menus back though....



Is there no classic menu anymore?! The XP/Vista 'new' start menu is absolutely horrid and unusable


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

I've grown to like it, instead of spreading across the screen. I usually minimize what's in there, and use Rocketdock with folders for games, programs, benches, etc. I rarely use the start menu anymore lol.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 10, 2009)

Well missing Game menu is Vista classic start almost made me have to change. Bigges bug ever and still there after SP1. Had to make a shortcut to games menu on desktop. Even with classic menu half the games still install there and only place where you get that play in DX10/9 option.

I don't wanna use it, do I have to.. Good thing Windows 7 is far away and DX11 will work in Vista too. I like my classic menu  (and the default one might not be that bad once you tweak it, it's just everything is on a different spot and I don't want no music/pictures folders/links)


----------



## johnspack (Jan 10, 2009)

New menu in win7 is better than the one in vista,  I can deal with it.  But still wish classic was available.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 10, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Just got my valid key (using this method: http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-to-receive-a-valid-windows-7-key)
> 
> Does anyone know when this beta will expire?  And does anyone know the answer to this: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1150613&postcount=179 ?



Using that methered i got it  Thanks for link all though i did not have to keep refreshing.

I just got 32bit and 64bit keys with no issue at all. Hopfully the people who not been able to get one can now.  Just will not let me download it hehe.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay, I got the ISO, and the key, now I need to burn the image to the disc. What program should I use?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 10, 2009)

use CDBunerXP. its practically idiot proof, really good program.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 10, 2009)

or imgburn


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 10, 2009)

I use MagicISO, but as long as the job gets done right.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 10, 2009)

Im so excited that i have finally gotten a product key... now i just have one question. When i reformat my windows 7 installation can i reuse my product key to reactivate it?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

For some reason when I hit the download button on the bottom of the page where it give you a product key, it does nothing. And when I download the files where previous members posted the links, it stops like around 500mb?


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 10, 2009)

See this


----------



## mep916 (Jan 10, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Just got my valid key (using this method: http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-to-receive-a-valid-windows-7-key)



That's the method I used. I got my 64 bit key on my first attempt.


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 10, 2009)

I just got a key first try using oli's method. http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-to-receive-a-valid-windows-7-key


----------



## Breathless (Jan 10, 2009)

The keys are super easy to get at this point. Get em while their hot.

Just follow these instructions which were posted on page 8: 

http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-to-receive-a-valid-windows-7-key


----------



## KainXS (Jan 10, 2009)

windows 7 direct downloads

32bit
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...00_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso

64bit
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...0_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO

only takes 30 minutes to download them for me

use a download manager


----------



## suraswami (Jan 10, 2009)

KainXS said:


> windows 7 direct downloads
> 
> 32bit
> http://download.microsoft.com/downl...00_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso
> ...



WTF I get only 1KB download, I don't get the full file.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 10, 2009)

too many downloading still

i still get 1.4mb/s on this though


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 10, 2009)

KainXS said:


> windows 7 direct downloads
> 
> 32bit
> http://download.microsoft.com/downl...00_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso
> ...



Download manager nessary? If I go away for awhile and come back will it be corrupt?

Thanks for the links! Getting 100+KB's(which is great on my net)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm 88% finished with my download. And I have 4 extra beta keys for each 32bit and 64bit.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 10, 2009)

I got mine from that link,at 600+ kb/sec


----------



## AsRock (Jan 10, 2009)

I had to redownload mine was getting it at 1.2MBs.  I found that the last download was short some thing like 400MB which is what coursed the issue i was having.

Installed just fine on my system in about 15 mins.  Only had a quick look at it and still feels like vista to me.  Don't seem any better yet but time will tell when i get more time for it and need drivers for it yet so...
But so far so good  .


----------



## btarunr (Jan 10, 2009)

Get your (legal) beta key even as MS fixes its system: 

http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/01/10/psstheres-how-to-get-your-windows-7-beta-key


----------



## KainXS (Jan 11, 2009)

does anyone know another place to download it, i can't get by 50% cause it keeps stopping


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 11, 2009)

KainXS said:


> does anyone know another place to download it, i can't get by 50% cause it keeps stopping



Torrent it, you can resume the 50% like I did.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 11, 2009)

http://dl.orbitdownloader.com/dl/OrbitDownloaderSetup.exe

get that, free no bs(no addware or the like) download manager.

http://www.orbitdownloader.com/

enjoy


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 11, 2009)

still beta


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 11, 2009)

there doesn't seem to be a limit of Product keys that one user can get, now i got two 32-bit and two 64-bit Product keys


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 11, 2009)

What about driver support for this?  Are we knackered as far as sound, chipset, LAn and video are concerned?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have done all my chipset drivers,i just went through the list of system devices on device manager,then updated the driver by pointing it to the inf folder of the vista chipset package.My creative audigy4 driver seems to be working ok,and im using the win7 hot fix driver.Upto now i have'nt found a driver that dont work.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 11, 2009)

Rebo&Zooty said:


> http://dl.orbitdownloader.com/dl/OrbitDownloaderSetup.exe
> 
> get that, free no bs(no addware or the like) download manager.
> 
> ...



can't get past 30% with that


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 12, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> What about driver support for this?  Are we knackered as far as sound, chipset, LAn and video are concerned?





tigger said:


> I have done all my chipset drivers,i just went through the list of system devices on device manager,then updated the driver by pointing it to the inf folder of the vista chipset package.My creative audigy4 driver seems to be working ok,and im using the win7 hot fix driver.Upto now i have'nt found a driver that dont work.



same vista drivers work on 7 to right now , only display drivers are change


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 12, 2009)

KainXS said:


> can't get past 30% with that



weird, try download accelerator (google it), if that wont work try torrenting it, that would be more "sure fire" then dirrect downloads


----------

